# GH Dose Timing



## Jonjon (Aug 20, 2022)

Taking 3 units a day. Is there any reason not to take it right before bed? Just getting started on it, but I feel like I slept really well taking it at this time.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2022)

Eh, there's probably some limited utility to dosing just prior to fasted cardio, but GH can make a lot of dudes so sleepy that pre-bed dosing is logistically superior.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 20, 2022)

I’ve read wgere some say you shouldn’t dose before bed because that’s when your natural release of GH is, during the first couple hours of sleep, and exogenous GH would interrupt that. But doesn’t your natural GH production halt when you’re on injections anyway?


----------



## TomJ (Aug 20, 2022)

I used to do pre bed. But recently switched to before my fasted cardio about a month ago and I do feel like it's made a difference in me getting lean. I don't notice any lethargy or anything from it, so dosing in the AM doesn't hurt me at all

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’ve read wgere some say you shouldn’t dose before bed because that’s when your natural release of GH is, during the first couple hours of sleep, and exogenous GH would interrupt that. But doesn’t your natural GH production halt when you’re on injections anyway?


We really don’t produce that much gh during sleep. People over analyze things.
Just take it when it’s most convenient. 
If you’re in prep like tom and doing everything consistently then the little things add up like taking in the am with fasted cardio. 
Otherwise you’re probably not going to notice much difference besides the possibility of increased recovery from night time injections because our body does the most healing and recovering when we’re sleeping.
You could always split the dose half upon waking and half before bed


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> We really don’t produce that much gh during sleep. People over analyze things.
> Just take it when it’s most convenient.
> If you’re in prep like tom and doing everything consistently then the little things add up like taking in the am with fasted cardio.
> Otherwise you’re probably not going to notice much difference besides the possibility of increased recovery from night time injections because our body does the most healing and recovering when we’re sleeping.
> You could always split the dose half upon waking and half before bed



Sounds good. I like before bed.
Just wanted to make sure I’m doing it as right as I can, that stuffs expensive 😁


----------

